# Funktionale Sicherheit von Antrieben - Bewegung garantieren und nicht abschalten



## Benjamin (19 Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Themenfeld ist mir eher unbekannt, daher nicht wundern, wenn die Frage seltsam erscheint.

Kann ich bei Antriebssystemen mit Elementen aus der funktionalen Sicherheit (Siemens S120, SEW, ...) eine Bewegung mit einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit garantieren?

Garantieren hier natürlich im Rahmen der zugelassenen Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit (SIL 1,2, 3 / PL b, c, d, e).

Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, wäre dass eine SLS (Safely Limited Speed) - allerdings OHNE die Einschränkung, dass der Antrieb im Fehlerfall in Stopp geht.

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Februar 2021)

Moin Benjamin,

nein, es kann keine Geschwindigkeit garantiert werden.

SLS überwacht, dass die Geschwindigkeit einen bestimmten Grenzwert nicht überschreitet.

Also Geschwindigkeiten können nicht in sich sicher sein. Sie können nur sicher überwacht werden.

Bei Auslösen eine sicheren Überwachungsfunktion (SLS, SOS, SLD, etc.) kann der Antrieb dann sicher abgeschaltet werden: STO, SS1, SS2.

Das sichere Abschalten ist die natürliche Reaktion, die auf ein Auslösen einer sicheren Überwachungsfunktion erfolgt.

Das Auslösen einer sicheren Überwachungsfunktion ohne Reaktion ist Unsinn.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Wincctia (21 Februar 2021)

Hallo Benjamin, 

grundsätzlich Garantieren ist schwierig weil was willst du machen wenn es mechanisch klemmt. Evtl wären aber solche Dina DN3PD1 Relais etwas für dich hier kann du sicher überwachen ob dein Motor einem gewissen Drehzahlfenster sich bewegt. 

So könntest du zb in einem Durchlaufofen die Heizung abstellen bevor es zum Brand kommt. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## MFreiberger (22 Februar 2021)

Moin Benjamin,

es gibt zwei Funktionen, die für Dich nützlich sein könnten:

SSR = safe speed range
SSM = safe speed monitor

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Funktionen SEW-Spezifisch oder allgemeingültig sind.

Aber hier mal eine Doku von SEW, in der die Funktionen übersichtlich dargestellt sind (ab Seite 14):


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Benjamin (22 Februar 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> grundsätzlich Garantieren ist schwierig weil was willst du machen wenn es mechanisch klemmt.



Nicht falsch verstehen. "Garantieren" immer nur im Rahmen der zulässigen Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. Das mechanische System wird natürlich dementsprechend auch noch bewertet. Im Moment ist die Risikobewertung mit Ölhydraulik durchgefhürt und umgesetzt.






MFreiberger schrieb:


> es gibt zwei Funktionen, die für Dich nützlich sein könnten:
> 
> SSR = safe speed range
> SSM = safe speed monitor
> ...



Danke - Die Begriffe stammen aus einer Norm (61800-5) - sind also erst einmal hersteller unspezifisch. SSM alleine fällt schon einmal heraus. Als 'Monitor' wird nur der Bereich überwacht und dann eine Aktion ausgelöst - wie du schon in deinem ersten Posting geschrieben hast.
Mit dem Monitor khönnte man dann aber vielleicht einen redundanten Antrieb aktivieren und so die Fehlerrate in den erlaubten Bereich bekommen ... Wäre vielleicht ein Ansatz.



Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Bewertung von elektrischen Energiespeichern in solchen Antriebssystemen?


----------



## s_kraut (1 Juli 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen. "Garantieren" immer nur im Rahmen der zulässigen Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. Das mechanische System wird natürlich dementsprechend auch noch bewertet. Im Moment ist die Risikobewertung mit Ölhydraulik durchgefhürt und umgesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail-Safe-ON ist eine recht unortodoxe Lösung, da muss ich gleich an die Kühlmittelpumpen von Fukoshima denken.
Da wirst du redundant bauen, oder?


----------



## zako (2 Juli 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Bewertung von elektrischen Energiespeichern in solchen Antriebssystemen?


Deine Fragestellung oben hat mit Antriebssafety anscheinend gar nichts zu tun. Es geht Dir um Netzausfallüberbrückung. Da gibt es entsprechende Lösungen am Markt.








						Smart Power Management
					

Rüsten Sie Ihre Maschine gegen schwache oder instabile Netze.




					new.siemens.com
				




Je nach Leistung und Länge des Netzausfalls ist auch eine Anbindung einer Batterie in einen Antriebszwischenkreis möglich - zu Anpassung unterschiedlicher DC Spannungsniveaus kann man da einfach ein zusätzliches Motormodule (mit zwei Drosseln) nehmen das als DCDC- Converter arbeitet (zumindest bei SIEMENS ist das so).


----------



## Benjamin (5 Juli 2021)

Doch - safety / funktionale Sicherheit ist hier genau die Fragestellung - es fehlt halt immer noch die Bewertung nach EN ISO 13849


----------



## s_kraut (5 Juli 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Doch - safety / funktionale Sicherheit ist hier genau die Fragestellung - es fehlt halt immer noch die Bewertung nach EN ISO 13849



Ich steh noch immer auf dem Schlauch.....du willst eine Geschwindigkeit "garantieren"?
Was soll passieren, wenn die Geschwindigkeit dann halt doch nicht eingehalten werden kann?
Brauchst doch bei funktionaler Sicherheit immer einen sicheren Zustand in den du wechseln kannst..


----------



## Benjamin (6 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich steh noch immer auf dem Schlauch.....du willst eine Geschwindigkeit "garantieren"?
> Was soll passieren, wenn die Geschwindigkeit dann halt doch nicht eingehalten werden kann?
> Brauchst doch bei funktionaler Sicherheit immer einen sicheren Zustand in den du wechseln kannst..



Für nicht zu schnell gibt es Geräte und Systeme und für Stillstand gibt es Geräte und Systeme mit fertiger Einstufung. 

Der sichere Zustand ist in diesem Fall eine Bewegung - nicht zu schnell aber auch nicht Stillstand. Hier sind wir noch nicht fündig geworden bei fertigen Lösungen.


----------



## s_kraut (6 Juli 2021)

Ein Bekannter hat mal eine Blutpumpe für Krankenhäuser angesteuert, da wäre auch schlecht gewesen wenn die während einer Herz-OP ihre Frequenz ändert oder stecken bleibt. Das war nicht so trivial. Da gabs glaub einen zweiten Antriebsstrang, zweiten Motor, eine Kupplung so dass der zweite Motor zeitnah übernehmen kann wenn der erste hängt. Aber da herrscht ein anderer normativer Hintergrund.

Sag dann Bescheid wie du es gemacht hast..viel Glück!


----------

